# 65 GTO frame interchange



## mrdon50 (Oct 21, 2011)

New to the Forum as of today. Long time GTO fan and owner of several past GTOs. Just looking for a little info on the 65 chassis. Does anyone here know if the 4door frame will interchange with 2dr coupe and/or hardtop frame? Recently came onto a "gift" 4 dr LeMans with an almost pristine chassis and just wondering if would fit under a 65 coupe. They are same wheelbase but don't know about body mount points, etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Surprised no one has answered yet. Unfortunately I don't know, but probably the best way otherwise would be to start taking measurements and see what you end up with. 
Or easier would be if they were both off the car and you could put them side by side. 
sorry I can't be more help.
Russ


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Dont' know if you are still looking for info on frame interchange but I looked up frame specs in my old Motor crash book. It shows frame measurement for only one frame for the Tempest. Also shows only one part #, would lead me to suspect they used the same frame for 2 or 4 door. Back then cars were a lot simpler. Hope this helps
Bill


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

2 door and 4 are the same.


----------



## mrdon50 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Did get access to an old Mitchell interchange book andCame to the same conclusion Bondobill did. They also only show 1 part # for Tempest frame for the 2 and 4 dr and the stationwagon. Hope this will help anyone else loking for same info. Thanks again.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i never read a book about it but i put a 4 door frame under an el camino. i hope the police never find out.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

is the 4 door in good shape? or just the frame? if the cars in good shape it be ashame to ruin a hardly even seen 4 door to fix a common 2 door, sometimes i wish my tempest was a 4 door and not a 2 door post=/ more room (im 6'3) and the hole sleeper aspect=]


----------

